# Teachable/Teachability



## DenisaN

Îmi poate spune cineva cum se traduce "teachable" în română? Am încercat să găsesc diferite alternative, dar nu îmi place niciuna..

Context: "He is a very teachable person." 
sau
"The snare of thinking that we are beyond the point of teachability is a trap that can easily snag any of us."


----------



## jazyk

Este usor de a-l învață?

... că nu mai suntem capabili de a învață...?


----------



## Trisia

I like jazyk's suggestion, and I would tweak it a little if I may: "că ne-am pierdut/ni s-a diminuat capacitatea de a învăța". Depending on your context, you could have a look at a related concept, "am atins _pragul de incompetență_" (which is reached when you've gone as far as your abilities can possibly take you).

As for your first sentence, I'd probably go with "este foarte ușor de instruit".


----------



## Baba May

În funcție de context, prima ar putea fi și: prinde repede, învață repede sau le prinde din zbor.

În ce privește "we are beyond the point of teachability", ar putea fi și: am atins punctul de a nu mai avea ce învăța.


----------



## julianms

Baba May said:


> În funcție de context, prima ar putea fi și: prinde repede, învață repede sau le prinde din zbor.
> 
> În ce privește "*we are beyond the point of teachability*", ar putea fi și: *am atins punctul de a nu mai avea ce învăța*.



Ar putea fi și așa: "sunt(em) dincolo de punctul de a mai putea studia".


----------

